# Chris Huhne



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

Surprise, surprise, the mans a fucking liar.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-21320992

Is it any surprise that he extruded the judicial process as far as he could? 7 Days ago he was maintaining his innocence! Oh wait! Kerching! There goes January's pay.

He quit the cabinet a year ago.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-16866127

Since then he's continued to draw a wage and expenses? All whilst receiving income from his property portfolio! Can't be bad. Especially as he's never done a day's hard graft since becoming an MP.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Huhne

Chris, you are one dodgy mother fucker!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, What an idiot. Proves these MPs have no common sense/intelligence. Nothing suprising there.
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Lets hope he gets locked up,


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

davelincs said:


> Lets hope he gets locked up,


+1 , and for a very long time, nobody is above the law.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

lost the respect of his family, constiuants and the country........bellend!!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Huhne: "The only proper course of action for me is now to resign my Eastleigh seat"

No you knob end. The only proper course of action is to sling you in prison.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> Huhne: "The only proper course of action for me is *now *to resign my Eastleigh seat"


No you lying knob end, that was the proper course of action 10 years ago.

Hope you drop your soap in the showers.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

The double standards are what usually catch this kind of git out and cost so dearly, preaching one minute in the dock the next. I am in no way supporting him, but would be a hypocrite if I slagged him off for his crime. Let him who has not sinned cast the first stone, If your license depended on it, are you telling me you wouldn't?


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Arrogant lying waster!
Apparently the only reason he came clean was because his 20 year old son who has refused to speak to him since this blew up, threatened to go to the police and tell them the truth!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... z2K32rBmCw


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

BrianR said:


> The double standards are what usually catch this kind of git out and cost so dearly, preaching one minute in the dock the next. I am in no way supporting him, but would be a hypocrite if I slagged him off for his crime. Let him who has not sinned cast the first stone, If your license depended on it, are you telling me you wouldn't?


I agree the bloke is still a twat though.

I know several salesman whose partners have taken points for them.

I also know "loads" of people that have fiddled their expenses.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> I agree the bloke is still a twat though. I know several salesman whose partners have taken points for them.I also know "loads" of people that have fiddled their expenses.


[/quote]

Hi James, long time no speak mate. Totally agree mate, trouble is these ministers keep standing up forcing values that they dont practice down the throats of everyone and thats why there is such a bad reaction. 'Hell has no wrath like a woman scorned'; said his missus just before she put the boot in


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

fury :wink:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

brittan said:


> fury :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

BrianR said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > fury :wink:
> ...


furry? she had a furry boot!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Er, no: I didn't write furry, instead 'twas fury I jotted down as a whimsical correction to Brian's quotation from a play:

"Hell hath no furry like a woman scorned" :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

brittan said:


> Er, no: I didn't write furry, instead 'twas fury I jotted down as a whimsical correction to Brian's quotation from a play:
> 
> "Hell hath no furry like a woman scorned" :wink:


oh fook me brittan stay away from them women m8........they radio rental!!!! bit like 95% of my threads  
never ever feed a badger crabbies ginger beer or carrot yorkshire puds........makes them pregnant i heard.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

97% :wink:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Aye , the fairer sex ,,,, sure the guy is a prat and prob will get his comeupence ,, but I agree , " those who are without sin " etc


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

brittan said:


> 97% :wink:


 :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

brittan said:


> 97% :wink:


Oh oh holding my sides in joviality..........


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > 97% :wink:
> ...


Just love the way Brittan does it with one line and a smilie wink (gaz I said wink)


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

BrianR said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > brittan said:
> ...


 [smiley=jester.gif] :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

He is fast as fook with the one liners, and makes me giggle without taking offence at it


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Phew! :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

brittan said:


> Phew! :wink:


Oh sod off I'm not that bad bud lmfao


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

brittan said:


> Phew! :wink:


 :lol:


----------

